# RVgirl needs help!



## 98399 (Mar 29, 2006)

Fulltiming in a 1992 kontiki until last October (when it was stolen outside a pub in Oxon) and faced with having to replace it, I decided what I really wanted was an American RV.

So after 6 months of saving and replacing possessions, I've passed my class 2 (I'm 23 and only passed my driving test in 2003)...I'm now ready to get back on the road.

I bought a 1985 Chevy Honey 28" on Saturday and it's turned into a bit of a disaster already. When testing everything with the seller it all worked fine but the vehicle hasn't really been used in the last yr. Driving back we decided to fill up with petrol as we had to travel over 220 miles. It had over 3/4 of a tank left but not as much lpg so we thought it best to fill up asap incase the gas wouldn't get us back. Everything was running along like a dream until the gas read low so my dad who was driving at the time switched to petrol. It conked out, engine stopped! We couldn't start it on petrol so started her back up again on gas. Tried switching over a couple more times and she just would not start or go on petrol. It did work when we were with the seller but we were stationary.

We decided to try and make it to the next lpg station on the gas we had left but...there wasn't enough  I had to call a local garage who sent out someone to see if he could help. We couldn't get her started at all then...the batteries were charged for over an hour and nothing... the rest is an even longer story (starter motor probably needed before I can even get to the bottom of the fuel problem)...so my life savings/new home are stuck over 100 miles away   

Anyway, that's life and things happen that way sometimes. I bought it privately and even though I think there's no way the seller could have known...he's only driven it 12 miles in the last yr and that was to the MOT testing stn and back...he didn't return my phone call :evil: 

It's thrown up a few extra questions to the ones I already had and I hope the people on here might be able to help...............


Where can I find MOT stations to test it/service it?

Best breakdown and recovery service for RVs?

Can you switch from lpg to petrol while driving?

How do I find out if it is leaded/unleaded petrol. We added unleaded but garage said that wouldn't have caused any problems being so small an amount (£20). I think its leaded... :?: 

If it is leaded petrol, do I have to convert it to unleaded or can I put something in the tank? 

When I've been on campsites before I haven't noticed (but haven't been looking) for an RV-friendly disposal point for your blackwaste. I had a cassette toilet before that I took out of the side of the mh and walked to a point (sometimes a toilet!). What do you do!? ANY tips on this greatly appreciated!  

Can you fill the tanks for heating/fridge/generator/cooker with the same nozzle from the lpg fuel filling station?
Are there different connectors for abroad?


Where can I get replacement parts if I need them?

And lastly, Pam and George were discussing security in another forum that frightened me a bit! Having had my home and everything I own stolen once before I certainly don't want it to happen again! The unexpected repair costs are burning a hole in my pocket but I can't leave her without ANY security and I want to make sure my money is well spent in that area. What would you suggest is the best deterrent/device?


Thanks for ready my little tale...I hope you can help me out  

I'm sure I'll be having alot of fun with my chevy after she's better


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

For breakdown join the Caravan Club, Green Flag as a member covers any size motorhome.Should switch from one fuel to another whilst driving. WHere are you based, Mobile RV in Witney would help getting you going, 01993 851828. All lpg tanks are refillable from the same pump, different connectors abroad, buy adaptors from Mobile Rv, you will need one to fill the American tank that powers fridge, heating etc as our pumps use different conectors to the US.Almost all Caravan Club sites have Rv dumping points, other sites vary.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rv*

Hi

That is all too technical for me but welcome to MHF!

Safeguard insurance also include breakdown cover in the policy.

Rapide561


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi waywardbus
We really need to know your location in order for someone to recommend a service / MOT station as there are many who can do it but it will be location dependant.
Yes you should be able to switch from LPG to petrol without problem, a thought occurs to me though, did you get a certificate for the LPG installation? If not your insurers may ask you to get it checked and provide that document.
What year is the Chevy? It should have a sticker on the gas filler flap saying to only use unleaded if it is unleaded, there is also a smaller neck on unleaded filler tubes to prevent it being filled with leaded fuel, so if the unleaded nozzle fits snugly then it probably is unleaded whereas if the nozzle slaps around it could be leaded fuel. If you crawl underneath and look at the exhaust pipes, somewhere in the area of the downpipes you may see if it has cats, if there are any cans (not silencers)in the exhaust in that position it will be unleaded, in my opinion.
If it is leaded then there are lead replacement products that you can put into the tank or you can probably have the valve seats in the cylinder heads changed to hardened ones, although the Americans have been using unleaded gas for a lot longer than we have over here, so you can also check with Chevrolet by giving them the VIN number and asking them to check.
Dump points vary from site to site I'm afraid, ask the site owners before booking.
LPG filling as already said is done using the same pumps as for the engine LPG but you will need a UK to ASME converter.
Parts are fairly easily obtained so dont be concerned, just ask if you need help with anything as there are a number of RVers on this site who will assist you.
Security....... Cant help with that I am afraid, but I am sure others will be able to advise.

Good luck with the RV and I hope all works out for you in the end.

Keith


----------



## 98399 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, thanks for getting back to me so quickly everyone. It's great to see there's so much support for newbie's  

I live just near Basingstoke, Hampshire...and it's a 1985 Chevrolet Honey...


----------



## apothecary (May 14, 2005)

waywardbus said:


> Wow, thanks for getting back to me so quickly everyone. It's great to see there's so much support for newbie's
> 
> Don't forget, we were all virgins at one time. We've all had to learn the hard way.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi waywardbus

Well - that's a right mess you got yourself into isn't it?

The first thing that occurs to me is that if the previous owner hasn't used it much recently (esp. not on petrol) the petrol in the tank will be sour. petrol loses its potency if standing in the tank a long time and can clog the carb jets. Also it's likely that condensation on the inside of the tank has formed over the winter and the bottom of your tank is water - not petrol so you might be drawing off a water/petrol mixture. The reason it worked when you were testing it was that it was running on the fuel in the supply pipes and filter, not the fuel in the tank. This is a common problem with classic cars that are laid up during the winter. A good clean out of the carb and pumping the water through will cure it.
If you live in Basingstoke there are a few of us around, I'm not far away, also several others. I suggest you PM "pepe" (Mick and Val) who live near you and runs a Damon RV. He's a good guy and really helpful. He'll be able to tell you all the local garages etc. to use.

PS: If you need help urgently and can't rouse pepe on PMs, send me a PM and I'll phone him for you.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'd try Jackson's commercials for MOT/ servicing. I live near the owner/manager.

Can chat about motorhomes in general anytime.

Dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

All these dashing knights rushing to help a damsel in distress....how refreshing it is to see that the age of chivalry is not dead after all  

Nice one boys!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> All these dashing knights rushing to help a damsel in distress....how refreshing it is to see that the age of chivalry is not dead after all
> 
> Nice one boys!!


Hi Linda ... :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS
Did u get my PM


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> LC1962 said:
> 
> 
> > All these dashing knights rushing to help a damsel in distress....how refreshing it is to see that the age of chivalry is not dead after all
> ...


Hi Jim ....errrr, not seen anything come in, I shall go look now.
Cheers
Linda


----------



## 98399 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone...still waiting to hear back from the garage as they haven't started on her yet


----------

